# Shelby NoNose



## blasterracing (Jul 10, 2017)

On to the next project.


----------



## mike j (Jul 11, 2017)

Nice start.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 11, 2017)

That is gonna be sweet. You are starting with a lot better than most of us for a 'project'! V/r Shawn


----------



## blasterracing (Jul 11, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> That is gonna be sweet. You are starting with a lot better than most of us for a 'project'! V/r Shawn



Thanks Shawn.  I should say, pick back up on a project that I previously started.  It was a basket case when I started it.  All the paint work has been done on it for several years now.  Just needed to get a few other projects out of the way, get the chrome done and assemble it.  Other projects are complete, and chrome is back, so it's assemble time!


----------

